# Look decals/stickers



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I've owned & raced on a 281 for roughly 3 years (actually, I bought it through the classifieds on this very website) and absolutely love it.

The only problem is I don't have any cool decals or stickers to decorate my bike rack, car, office and bum from Look.

I've tried writing to the LOOK USA site as well as the local bike shops (who don't carry LOOK anymore).

Can someone here recommend a place to get cycling stickers/decals (even if I have to pay for them..that's ok)?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

nyvram said:


> I've owned & raced on a 281 for roughly 3 years (actually, I bought it through the classifieds on this very website) and absolutely love it.
> 
> The only problem is I don't have any cool decals or stickers to decorate my bike rack, car, office and bum from Look.
> 
> ...


check eBay. They come up all the time. LOOK used to include decals with their pedals. I wish they still did,,,


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I got two with my new 585 frame. One is about two inches, that is on my ultimate workstand, the other is about four by six. That is waiting for the new truck to be delivered and end up on the tailgate.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, heaven forbid we provide some free advertisement for them. I'm sure it must cost them all of .003 Euros to include a set of stickers with their pedals. ;-)


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> check eBay. They come up all the time. LOOK used to include decals with their pedals. I wish they still did,,,


My Keo's came with a couple of the small stickers as did my 585 frame. About 2cm by 3cm.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a large sticker and a smaller one. I haven't used them yet but I was wondering if KINKO's would scan them and make more stickers out of them. That way you guys can have them as well. I want to put them on the car and such.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

pogoman said:


> I have a large sticker and a smaller one. I haven't used them yet but I was wondering if KINKO's would scan them and make more stickers out of them. That way you guys can have them as well. I want to put them on the car and such.


Daddy likes! Daddy likes ALOT!

Just let me know what I can do to help. Even a scan of it would work for me!


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

Nyvram;

pm your email and I will send you the sticker scan. No problems. 

credit goes to Fletchy for getting me these. thanks man.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I got a Look sticker with my new KEO's. I stuck it on my tool box. I got another set of KEO's that I didn't open yet. There may be another sticker in there if you need it.



Dave Hickey said:


> check eBay. They come up all the time. LOOK used to include decals with their pedals. I wish they still did,,,


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

oh goodie. I haven't even opened my keo's yet!


----------

